# Spent June and July metal detecting in the water.



## Jack Flynn (Sep 27, 2011)

Here's my finds minus the trash, a lot of trash might I add. This is what I really enjoy doing now instead of hunting and fishing. It actually is hunting though. Found a platinum and diamond ring, opal and 14 K ring, 1/2 carat diamond and 14k ring, 1.01 carat diamond 14k ring,, whew,, nice un. sapphire and diamond 14k ring, 18k boxed in square earring with diamonds, 1/2 carat thereabouts stud diamond earring, several silver rings, gold earring in the shape of a dogwood bloom, 14k mens wedding band. Lots of older coins and some clad. Silver italian bracelet, platinum mens wedding band. I know I've forgotten some stuff but the pics are attached. The 1.01 carat diamond ring appraised @ 7 K, that was the biggun for the year, yippee! I almost forgot the very old gold hand poured cross. Gotta love the Minelab Excalibur II....................


----------



## Jack Flynn (Sep 27, 2011)

Some more pics....


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 27, 2011)

wow nice finds.


----------



## koakid (Sep 27, 2011)

thats really great. I tried it some but found it hard to find good spots to look. should have got with someone who did it I think.   jody


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 27, 2011)

Really nice finds!!! must be a good swimming hole!!!!! I have a String Ray for underwater hunting. Haven't had it out in several years. Keep it up like you are doing!!!!!


----------



## Jack Flynn (Sep 28, 2011)

TNGIRL said:


> Really nice finds!!! must be a good swimming hole!!!!! I have a String Ray for underwater hunting. Haven't had it out in several years. Keep it up like you are doing!!!!!



Several swimming holes, probably 20 or so....


----------



## Redbow (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice finds. I used to do a lot of metal detecting but about half the folks who live here have them, especially out on the beaches. Ain't worth even hunting anymore to me..


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I need a good metal detector!
Nice!
Dan


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice finds. That 1/2 carat looks like my GF's engagement ring I got her and it got stolen.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Sep 28, 2011)

OconeeDan said:


> I think I need a good metal detector!
> Nice!
> Dan


Oconee would be a gold mine if you ask me but so much is very private up there. Been around it and checked at several places this summer, no go for me..............


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like a hobby that pays off!  Must be real exciting to pull out a treasure!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 29, 2011)

Jack Flynn said:


> Oconee would be a gold mine if you ask me but so much is very private up there. Been around it and checked at several places this summer, no go for me..............



There are some public parks, and the water is down right now!

Don't know how kosher it would be to go around the private docks, people fish around them.
Dan


----------



## blue91wrangler (Oct 6, 2011)

We have one, I just don't know how to use it.


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Nov 22, 2011)

The water on West Point is very low but you can't metal detect the shorelines since it's US Army Corp Of Engineer's land. It's a shame you could be put under the jail for taking advantage of such an opportunity.


----------



## evan gourley (Dec 1, 2011)

what kind of detector do you use?


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Dec 17, 2011)

I just bought a Garret Ace 250. I haven't used it but twice but I plan to go on Sunday.


----------



## Ballplayer (Dec 26, 2011)

WestPointLakeGarGrabbers said:


> The water on West Point is very low but you can't metal detect the shorelines since it's US Army Corp Of Engineer's land. It's a shame you could be put under the jail for taking advantage of such an opportunity.



Boy, thats another dumb law or rule. If your picking up litter in the water and scattered along the banks (which I do) would they charge you ? same thing in my opinion,  I guess I better leave other people trash alone.


----------



## Jack Flynn (Dec 27, 2011)

evan gourley said:


> what kind of detector do you use?



I use a Minelab Excalibur II in the water, Minelab Sovereign GT for the dry sand and foot deep water, a Minelab ETrac for land hunting along with the GT. I carry a Tesoro Compadre in the back of the Xterra just in case I see an impromptu spot.


----------



## matthewsman (Dec 27, 2011)

*That's what i got*



WestPointLakeGarGrabbers said:


> I just bought a Garret Ace 250. I haven't used it but twice but I plan to go on Sunday.



Got one for my anniversary.


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Dec 31, 2011)

Jack Flynn said:


> I use a Minelab Excalibur II in the water, Minelab Sovereign GT for the dry sand and foot deep water, a Minelab ETrac for land hunting along with the GT. I carry a Tesoro Compadre in the back of the Xterra just in case I see an impromptu spot.



I'd love to upgrade one day but I won't be spending that kind of money. You can loan it out can't you LOL!


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Dec 31, 2011)

matthewsman said:


> Got one for my anniversary.



Tuesday I went to and old ball field where I live and found a fair amount of coinage. I'm starting to get the hang of signals and how to avoid the aluminum stuff. I've gotten a lot of signals where their appears to be several metallic object clost together but I'm not digging but a few of them until I clean the field a little and get more experience. I have heard that aluminum with give off a wider signal especially if it is wrinkled. Coins alone in a spot no doubt have a very tight signal.


----------



## buckeyebunnyhunter (Dec 31, 2011)

nice finds.


----------

